# Mondo Tees Dracula



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Kick ass!!

http://shocktilyoudrop.com/news/topnews.php?id=17716


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I saw that on your blog this morning. It's a very striking print.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Beautiful


----------

